# Arbeitskleidung gute Bikerkleidung?



## kawafahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob solche Hosen zum biken geeignet sind.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...2E8C8D-0E48-47F1-9E03-C3E084DA3016"></folder>

Wenn man eine Unterhose mit Polster drunter anzieht sollte das doch eine gute alternative sein oder?

Robust sind die Hosen auf jeden fall .

Was halten die erfahrenen Biker davon? Schonmal jemand ausprobiert?

Gruß 
Kawafahrer


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Hier findest du sehr viel zu den Engelbert Strauß Hosen. Die haben durchaus einige Sachen die sich die Bikeklamottenhersteller gerne abschauen dürften, von den günstigen Preisen ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loellipop (18. Februar 2011)

Zu einigen Sachen die sich die Bikeklamottenhersteller gern abschauen können, zählt für mich zum Beispiel, dass nicht jede lange Hose partout schwarz sein muss.
Der Bike 24 hat 115 lange Hosen im Angebot davon sind 112 schwarz.
Zusammen mit meiner schwarzen Jacke komme ich mir immer wie der schwarze Ritter vor oder wie ein Kaminkehrer.


----------



## tobias-fire (18. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze einige Hosen von denen. Sind wirklich von der Qualität super. Werde mir für den Sommer mal die Motion Short Sommer genemigen und ausprobieren. 
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder+id%3D%22252E8C8D%2D0E48%2D47F1%2D9E03%2DC3E084DA3016%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E%3Cslot+name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco+id%3D%222601671F%2DB60A%2D4B23%2D80D3%2D616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C%2Fco%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E0B0B0AE7%2DF72B%2D4697%2DA5C5%2DAED7D89CA123%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3E59238557%2D5C8D%2D46D7%2DAF7D%2DAF71FA7E0356%3C%2FArtikelid%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E81CE4AEF%2D3F6C%2D4ED8%2D987E%2D58B04E5C227F%3C%2FRubrikID%3E%3CRubrikName%3EShorts%2F3%2F4Hosen%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3CPageName%3EShort+motion+Sommer%3C%2FPageName%3E%3CPageNo%3E316056%3C%2FPageNo%3E


----------



## dark-berlin (19. Februar 2011)

Die engelbert-strauss Sachensehen ganz gut aus. Weiss jemand ob die auch in Läden für Berufsbekleidung zu haben sind oder nur über den eigenen Online Shop?


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob solche Hosen zum biken geeignet sind.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, Kawa, kannste machen! Das hier ist das neue Team-Outfit von Sabine Spitz:


----------



## tobias-fire (19. Februar 2011)

Die Klamotten bekommt man nur online oder in den zwei Filialen von denen. Der eine ist in Hockenheim und der andere in Bibergemünd.


----------



## kawafahrer (19. Februar 2011)

@svenji94: Cool, dann brauche ich mir ja garnichts neues zu kaufen. Das Outfit habe ich schon hier. Da geht man seid 10 Jahren in bikeklamotten schaffen und keiner sagt einem was 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich werde das einfach mal testen. 

Ne Radhose mit Polster drunter und gut ist. Ich habe eine lange motion Hose und die hat nichtmal ne Naht am Ar.... die stören könnte und über den ein oder anderen Sturz lacht diese Hose.

Wenns nicht taugt zum biken dann zieh ich die Hose halt zum schaffen an.

passt schon

Gruß Kawafahrer


----------



## tobias-fire (20. Februar 2011)

Glaube auch das die Hosen einen Sturz besser überstehen als manche Sporthosen. Und der Preis ist auch nur die Hälfte einer guten Radhose.


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre schon seid Jahren normale Shorts mit ner Polsterhose drunter. 
Klappt super und es tut nicht so weh wenn man ne 20 Euro Hose beim Sturz schrottet als so ne schweineteure FOX. 

Im Winter trage ich meist Armyhosen. Die sind spottbillig, ziemlich warm und man kann sich quasi nicht einsauen weil eh alles Tarnmuster ist


----------



## nnguitar (20. Februar 2011)

ich fahr schon eine saison ne E&S Motion Short.
bis auf die flecken von PU-Kleber, und Silikon die eben beim arbeiten draufkommen sieht die immernoch top aus.
Hat einige stürze hinter sich, der Stoff is superstabil. 
Ich hab mir mittlerweile mehrere Taschen, Aufnäher, extralaschen abgetrennt weils die beim radln einfach nicht braucht. Weg hab ich die um ein wenig gewicht zu spaaren denn sie is doch ein bischen schwerer als eine normale Freeridehose, das ist aber zu verkraften und muss nicht beachtet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (20. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr im Sommer immer mit ner kurzen sOliver Hose und im Winter mit ner Jeans das geht auch obwohl die jeweils ne Nat am Popo haben.
Aber die Idee mit der Arbeitshose ist gut, mal schauen obs dies Jahr zum neuen Rad auch noch neue Klamotten gibt.


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2011)

Obwohl ich jetzt mal die erste hochwertige Winterhose von Platzangst habe, und schon sagen muss das sich da Leute die was vom Biken verstehen echt Gedanken gemacht haben. Das Teil ist echt genial. 
Ich denke da wird ne Arbeitshose nicht mithalten können. Aber kostet dann auch sofort 100 Euronen.


----------



## tsujoshi (20. Februar 2011)

Sers,
ich fahr seit langem ne BP Workwear-Hose im Winter. Die ist leicht, warm und ziemlich stabil. Hat bis jetzt haufenweise crashes überstanden und schaut (fast) aus wie neu...Arbeitshosen zum biken 

kk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die E&S Service Bundhose. Sie ist weit geschnitte, hat diesen elastischen Bund und 2versteckte Taschen im rechten Kniebereich und in der linken Hüfttasche. Was ich soll toll an ihr find ist der robuste recht warme Stoff und das sie nicht aussieht wie eine Arbeitshose. Für 40 ein richtig guter Kauf. 
Da ich vom Handy poste hab ich keinen Link, einfach auf der HP nach Servicehose schauen.


----------



## tobias-fire (21. Februar 2011)

Mal eine Frage zu den langen Hosen (Bundhose). Habe damit eher ein bischen Probleme beim biken da die am Fußbund sehr weit sind, und sich dann immer im Kettenblatt verheddern. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hab einfach ein Klettband rangemacht mit dem ich den Bund enger machen kann. Eine Alternative wenn man nicht nähen will/kann sind Einschlag-Druckknöpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. Februar 2011)

Meine Hose hat unten ein Klettband um es da enger zu machen und mein Bike hat nen Bashguard.
Da hat man eh keine Probleme mit Hose und Ritzeln.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Februar 2011)

Hier ist nochmal meine Hose
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp

Bei mir ist unten durchs hängen bleiben am Umwerfer auch die Naht ein bissel aufgerissen. Hab sie zum Schneider gegeben und ein Flicken drauf machen lassen. Siehht man nicht und das Hosenbein ist jetzt robuster.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt habt ihr mich aber auf was gebracht
Hab mir mal die  Short Motion Sommer und die Tarnfarbene Short e.s bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie die passen


----------



## Oetti aus M. (22. Februar 2011)

Wäre cool, wenn du dann mal was zum Sitz posten könntest, bin auch an e.s. interessiert.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Februar 2011)

Hät ich sowieso gemacht 
Heut hab ich schon eine Email bekommen das die Hosen versendet wurden.
Vielleicht sind sie morgen schon da.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (22. Februar 2011)

Alles klar du bist ein Schatz.


----------



## mac80 (22. Februar 2011)

Hab den Thread grad zufällig gefunden...

... dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:







Habe die Hosen verg. Sep. v. Arbeitgeber erhalten (machten sofort nen Brauchbaren Eindruck / Bikemäßig) und bin seither (winter) recht zufrieden! So konnte ich mir die Anschaffung einer spez. Bikehose für was anderes sparen...

Grz.


----------



## Tall1969 (22. Februar 2011)

Die Motion Winter von E.S. ist sehr warm
Die lange Prestige ist sehr robust
die Piratenhose Presitige ist a super
Die kurze Akzent-Short faellt stoff maessig ein wenig ab - vermutet weniger Qualität.

Die langen Hosen und Piratenhose bin ich bereits gefahren, sehr fein zum Biken und jeden Cent wert....


----------



## cytrax (23. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> die Tarnfarbene Short e.s




die gibts auch als zip-off die werd ich mir vielleicht genehmigen


----------



## dark-berlin (23. Februar 2011)

an die Leute die schon Erfahrungen mit den E.S. Sachen habe... könnt ihr mal die Grössen verraten und was ihr im Vergleich für Jeansgrössen (Taille/Länge) habt?

Danke
Dark-Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Februar 2011)

Die Angaben in der Größentabelle stimmen sehr gut. Durch den Flexbund kann man im Zweifel problemlos die kleinere Weite nehmen.


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Short Motion und die Short e.s. von ES.
Die e.s. sind aus sehr schwerem Stoff und im Sommer sehr (zu) warm, dafür sehr robust.
Die Mtion sind leichter und haben einen elastischeren Bund, sehr angenehm zu tragen.
Ich nehm die Hosen für meine FR-Touren auf dem Hometrail und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Was auch besser gelöst ist, als bei vielen Radhosen, sind die Taschen. Davon gibt es mehr als genug.
Die Größenangaben bei ES stimmen, die Hosen fallen eher groß aus.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Februar 2011)

Söchen, die Hosen sind heut gekommen. 
Vom aussehen beide Top. Die Nähte und Reißverschüsse der Motion Sommer in schwarz sind weiß und machen einen recht sportlichen Eindruck. Die Taschen die auf den Bildern so komisch glänzend aussehen sind im originalen zwar abgesetzt aber fallen nicht so extrem auf.
Die e.s. im Tarnmuster sieht auch richtig geil aus. Da sie weniger Taschen hat als die Motion würde sie mir mehr gefallen. Nachteil dieser Hose ist aber der Stoff,  der ist einfach zu dick und im Sommer würde man sich tod schwitzen. Die Motion Sommer hat zwar einen dünneren Stoff aber einfach zu viele sinnfreie Taschen.
Deshalb werd ich beide Hosen nicht nehmen da sie mir zu unpraktisch sind. 
Ich muß aber sagen das ich eher der Tourenbiker bin und ich glaub der ein oder  andere Freerider/Downhiller wird Gefallen an diesen Hosen finden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher
Bestellt selbst am besten wenns warm genug ist um eine Runde mit der Hose zu drehen. 

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## tobias-fire (25. Februar 2011)

Finde die Taschen an den Hosen recht praktisch. Da kann man wenigstens Sachen wie Handy, Schlüssel, Geldbeutel, usw. einstecken. Da muss mann nicht immer gleich einen kleinen Rucksack oder ne kleine Tache mitnehmen. Manche Hosen vom Sportladen haben gerade mal so ne kleine Tasche für nen Schlüssel.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (1. März 2011)

E.S. schickt mir die Tage Testmuster der Hosen Bundhose e.s. active und der Short Motion Summer. Ich werde die mal ne zeitlang fahren und dann einen Bericht darüber schreiben. Halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden.


----------



## cytrax (2. März 2011)

super sache  bin schon gespannt auf deine berichterstattung.


----------



## waldwild (3. März 2011)

kawafahrer schrieb:


> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...2E8C8D-0E48-47F1-9E03-C3E084DA3016"></folder>



Danke für den Tipp, da meine alte Military-Hose welche ich Sommers wie Winters drüberziehe schon arg zerfledert kommt die *Short e.s. camouflage* wie gerufen.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (4. März 2011)

So heute ist das Paket von Engelbert Strauss bei mir angekommen. Man muss sagen, dass der Versand schon recht flux geht. Ein Tag und das Paket ist da. Die Sachen machen einen wertigen Eindruck und passen auf Anhieb. Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege 85 KG, ich trage Größe 52. Wie hier schon von meinem Vorredner gesagt, kann man ruhig die kleinere Größe nehmen, dank dem Flex Bund. Ich fühle mich wohl in beiden Hosen. Erste Ausfahrt wird wohl morgen geschehen.

Bilder folgend morgen.


----------



## ascafirithion (4. März 2011)

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Motion Sommer bestellen soll, aber die Gesäßtaschen schrecken mich doch sehr ab. Ich stelle mir das recht unbequem auf längeren Touren vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. März 2011)

Wie gesagt mir sind eifach zu viele Taschen und viele sind nicht fürs biken sinnvoll.
Die hinteren Taschen sehen wuchtig aus aber sind es in Natura nicht. 

Ansonsten sehen sie von Form und Farbe echt genial aus.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (5. März 2011)

So hier die ersten Bilder der Hosen, ich werde jetzt gleich die erste Ausfahrt machen mit der langen Hose.


----------



## Tall1969 (6. März 2011)

Soderle, hab jetzt mal eine ES Prestige mit Radunterhose (Sugoi S 100) getestet und muss sagen, da rutscht nix hin und her... Viel besser als bei anderen Hosen, wie Z.B. vom Aldi/Hofer oder meine Sugoi Short


----------



## Playmo-Bill (6. März 2011)

Welche Prestige hast du? Lang oder kurz?

Ich hatte mir die Motion Sommer und eine kurze Active bestellt.
Die Motion find ich an den Beinen zu eng. Hab das Gefühl, dass durch die vielen Taschen die Bewegungsfreiheit sehr eingeschränkt ist.
Die Active sitzt super. Hat auch nur eine groß Tasche links.


----------



## 122kg (6. März 2011)

Also ich würde sowas niemals zum Biken anziehen. Voll peinlich! Ich will doch nicht so rumfahren, dass die Leute denken, ich bin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aufm Bau. Ich meine, ich zieh doch fürs Freibad auch keinen Blaumann an. LOL.


----------



## Tall1969 (6. März 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Welche Prestige hast du? Lang oder kurz?
> 
> Ich hatte mir die Motion Sommer und eine kurze Active bestellt.
> Die Motion find ich an den Beinen zu eng. Hab das Gefühl, dass durch die vielen Taschen die Bewegungsfreiheit sehr eingeschränkt ist.
> Die Active sitzt super. Hat auch nur eine groß Tasche links.



Die Motion Winter.. 
Prestige lang
Prestige kurz
Piratenhose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (6. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Also ich würde sowas niemals zum Biken anziehen. Voll peinlich! Ich will doch nicht so rumfahren, dass die Leute denken, ich bin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aufm Bau. Ich meine, ich zieh doch fürs Freibad auch keinen Blaumann an. LOL.



Was Dir peinlich ist oder nicht, interessiert aber nur maximal Dich.
Was traegt denn so der stylebewusste 0,122 to so auf dem Radel?


----------



## mtx (6. März 2011)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Was traegt denn so der stylebewusste 0,122 to so auf dem Radel?



Schau in sein Fotoalbum:


----------



## 122kg (6. März 2011)

mtx schrieb:


> Schau in sein Fotoalbum:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/848426


 
Aber das ist ein sehr altes Foto! Inzwischen habe ich diesen hässlichen orangen Flaschenhalter abmontiert. Das ging ja gar nicht!


----------



## tobias-fire (7. März 2011)

Ist doch egal wer hier was trägt. Manche fahren mit rosanen Jacken und grünen Hosen, andere haben halt eine stylische Arbeitshose zum biken an. Habe am Samstag eine Ausfahrt mit der e.s. active short gemacht. Hatte sie über einer langen Radhose, und ich muss sagen da klemmt nix und die hält sogar noch warm.


----------



## dominik_mueller (7. März 2011)

Ich hab diese Jacke (in rot-schwarz) und diese Weste (in blau-schwarz).

Eben auch von Engelbert Strauss. 

Bin völlig zufrieden damit. -> Auch mit dem Aussehen. 

Bei den meisten Produkten kann man ja auch verschiedene Farbkombis auswählen. Am Feldberg/Taunus habe ich im letzten Sommer auch einen MTB´ler mit solchen Arbeitshandschuhen an gesehen *lol* Sah im ersten Moment lustig aus... aber er wird schon nen Grund dafür haben! Klamotten wähle ich für mich und nicht, um andere zu beeindrucken...

Die Größe der Kleidungsstücke fällt bei mir bei den ES-Sachen etwas zu groß aus. Normal habe ich L, bei ES reicht ich immer M.

Viele Grüße


----------



## duschy (8. März 2011)

@dominik mueller

die jacke sieht interessant aus,erzähl mal bei welchen temperaturen fährst du sie.

mfg.


----------



## towatai (8. März 2011)

ich bin mit der WESTE hier und ner gefütterten strickjacke *klick* drunter den ganzen winter über durchgefahren und habe nie wirklich gefroren. die E.S. klamotten sind absolute spitze und die weste kann man locker vom herbst bis in den frühling rein mit anderen klamotten kombinieren! Sogar meiner freundin gefallen die sachen von E.S. und frauen sind da meist ja doch ne ecke kritischer als wir bärtigen


----------



## dominik_mueller (8. März 2011)

duschy schrieb:


> @dominik mueller
> 
> die jacke sieht interessant aus,erzähl mal bei welchen temperaturen fährst du sie.
> 
> mfg.




Eins vorweg: Ich frier immer recht schnell. 

Somit trage ich die beiden Sachen bei Temperaturen zw. 15 und anfang 20 Grad. Je nachdem, wie windig es ist und wie die Sonne scheint nehme ich die Jacke oder die Weste. Ist was für die sog. "Übergangszeit" oder für "laue Abende".

Auf Gran Canaria Anfang Februar war es ca. 19 Grad und recht windig, da hat mir in der Sonne die Weste gereicht (mit nem Funktionsshirt und einem Trikot untendrunter).

LG


----------



## tobias-fire (11. März 2011)

War eben auf der Engelbert Staruss Homepage, und siehe da die neue Kollektion ist da! 
Die Short "Motion" gibt es nun in neuen Farben, sehen echt geil aus!!!
Es gibt auch jetzt mehr Farben von der Softshelljacke. Also es wird Zeit mal was zu bestellen. Oder in der Shop fahren zum anprobieren. Der ist ja zum Glück nicht so weit weg von mir.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (12. März 2011)

die normale Short Motion ist imho für den Sommer zu warm, da ist die Motion Sommer einiges angenehmer.
es gibt anscheinend noch 3 neue Shorts mit relativ dünnem Stoff (painter, sprayer und star), werd ich evtl mal testen.

Ich hab vom ES neben der Motion Sommer noch die Zip Off Camouflage, und für den Winter die Funktionshose Prestige.
Bin mit allen 3 sehr zufrieden, vor allem der Preis stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (18. März 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Bundhose e.s. prestige und passend dazu für den nächsten Winter die Montage Handschuhe Ice bestellt


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2011)

hat jemand die windstopper weste in betrieb?

überlege mir diese für die "übergangszeit" zuzulegen.

die frage ist, ob Sie dafür zu warm sein könnte.

soll für abfahrten über das trikot (+funktionsunterhemd)


----------



## 4Helden (18. März 2011)

Also ich habe diese Jacke hier zum Biken bei Frischen Wetter und wenns etwas Regnet.Die Jacke ist Super.Trotz dünner Unterkleidung bekomme ich kaum kalt.
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder%20id=%22471B89AE-5A08-42EB-ABEB-19D1CAF65CD3%22%3E%3C/folder%3E%3Cslot%20name=%22content%22%3E%3Cco%20id=%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C/co%3E%3C/slot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E66AF688C-7462-475A-88D3-8438F7275E53%3C/millieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3EB7F5B9C2-421C-4807-9B6C-BD0EC2BEE870%3C/Artikelid%3E%3C/at%3E%3CRubrikName%3Estartseite_motiv1_7742950%3C/RubrikName%3E&sid=33ed42f7dd784ae18173ccdb012140460d5b8f09

Ich kann die jacke echt nur Empfehlen.


----------



## Tall1969 (18. März 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Bundhose e.s. prestige und passend dazu für den nächsten Winter die Montage Handschuhe Ice bestellt



Wenn das des Modell um heisse 5,99 ist... hab ich auch.
Gute Wahl, aber pass auf das dies nie nass wird. Das Rindsspaltleder mag keine Nässe.
Und am Bund ist der Handschuh etwas kurz... aber bei dem Preis egal... bin zufrieden


----------



## Tall1969 (18. März 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> die normale Short Motion ist imho für den Sommer zu warm, da ist die Motion Sommer einiges angenehmer.
> es gibt anscheinend noch 3 neue Shorts mit relativ dünnem Stoff (painter, sprayer und star), werd ich evtl mal testen.
> 
> Ich hab vom ES neben der Motion Sommer noch die Zip Off Camouflage, und für den Winter die Funktionshose Prestige.
> Bin mit allen 3 sehr zufrieden, vor allem der Preis stimmt



Die Painter hab ich auch im Visier... schaut wirklich witzig aus.
Für die Stylebewussten 3D-Junkies, funktioniert wie Nintendo ganz ohne Brille


----------



## arne1101 (18. März 2011)

Hab mir die Short motion sommer mal bestellt.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. März 2011)

Bin jetzt am überlegen welche kurze Hose ich mir für den Sommer kaufen soll. E.S. active, moiton summer oder die die E.S. akzent. ich frage mich auch inwieweit die dann auf dem rad angenehm zu tragen sind, ob die nicht evtl im schritt drücken.. und ob die beine über die knie reichen. kann da jemand was dazu sagen? interessant wäre auch zu wissen inwieweit der stoff "steif" ist und an den reibt oder raschelt..


----------



## Playmo-Bill (20. März 2011)

Ich hatte mir die Motion Sommer und die Active bestellt. Die Motion fand ich an den Beinen etwas enger als die Active. Liegt vermutlich an der dickeren und damit unflexibleren Tasche. Die Active hat weniger Taschen. 
Hab die Active behalten. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## Orwell (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir auch die e.s. prestige Bundhose bestellt. Ich bin 1,80m und wiege 62kg und habe mir deshalb die Größe 90 bestellt, da ich auch bei Jeans die 30/33 trage. Am Dienstag wurde geliefert, nachdem ich Sonntag bestellt hatte. Leider war die Hose viel zu lang, 8-9cm. Keine Ahnung was ich beim messen falsch gemacht habe, aber laut Größentabelle wäre die 90 die optimale Größe für mich. Ich werde mir nun die Hose in eine 44 tauschen lassen, was einer 30/30 entspricht. Wenn die auch nicht passt, dann wird das wohl nichts mit der neuen Hose, obwohl ich von der Materialqualität sehr angetan bin. 

Schönen Sonntag euch.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. März 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Motion Sommer und die Active bestellt. Die Motion fand ich an den Beinen etwas enger als die Active. Liegt vermutlich an der dickeren und damit unflexibleren Tasche. Die Active hat weniger Taschen.
> Hab die Active behalten. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden.



Und raschelt sie? wie steif ist denn der stoff? und hat man ausreichend platz im schritt ? 
hab da schon mit paar hosen erfahrungen machen müssen, die eigtl nicht als bikehose gedacht sind. da drückts einem alles ab xD


----------



## Oetti aus M. (20. März 2011)

Hab jetzt mal den ersten Eindruck abgefasst. 
http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/erster-eindruck-test-von-engelbert-strauss-arbeitshosen-als-radhosen/


----------



## DiggaBiker (20. März 2011)

Oetti aus M. schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal den ersten Eindruck abgefasst.
> http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/erster-eindruck-test-von-engelbert-strauss-arbeitshosen-als-radhosen/


 
Ja, ne, ist klar! 

"Also schrieb ich eine E-Mail, stellte darin unseren Blog kurz vor und fragte anschließen nach zwei Testhosen, eine lange Hose und eine Shorts. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich nun auch schon eine Antwort.
Frau Amend begrüßte meinen geplanten Produkttest und versprach mir die georderten Hosen zuzusenden."

Also wenn du mich fragst: Du hast die 2 Hosen erbettelt. Und dafür aus Gefälligkeit einen Jubel-Bericht geschrieben.


----------



## DannyX (20. März 2011)

Bis jetzt bin ich immer mit Mil-Tec Camo Shorts rumgedüst (hatte die seit Ewigkeiten im Schrank liegen, wurde Zeit für ein Revival.
Die Idee mit den ES Shorts finde ich super. Arbeite selber auf der Baustelle und mir sind die ES Sachen schon oft positiv aufgefallen, auch als Alltagskleidung. Habe allerdings selber noch keine längere Zeit getragen.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (20. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am überlegen welche kurze Hose ich mir für den Sommer kaufen soll. E.S. active, moiton summer oder die die E.S. akzent. ich frage mich auch inwieweit die dann auf dem rad angenehm zu tragen sind, ob die nicht evtl im schritt drücken.. und ob die beine über die knie reichen. kann da jemand was dazu sagen? interessant wäre auch zu wissen inwieweit der stoff "steif" ist und an den reibt oder raschelt..



die Shorts reichen nicht übers Knie, länger sind die Piratenhose Prestige oder eine der Zip-Off Hosen
drücken tut bei mir nichts, rascheln hab ich nur bei der Funktionshose festgestellt, dafür da recht ordentlich


----------



## Playmo-Bill (20. März 2011)

Rascheln hab ich auch nur bei der Funktionshose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. März 2011)

Hab jetzt mal die es active bestellt. mal schauen ob die mir taugt. wenn nicht dann geht sie eben wieder zurÃ¼ck. sie scheint mir allerdings noch die am ehesten taugliche zu sein. ich sehe es auch nicht ein 100â¬ fÃ¼r ne kurze hose zu zahlen, das ist mir zu derb xD


----------



## Oetti aus M. (20. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Ja, ne, ist klar!
> 
> "Also schrieb ich eine E-Mail, stellte darin unseren Blog kurz vor und fragte anschließen nach zwei Testhosen, eine lange Hose und eine Shorts. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich nun auch schon eine Antwort.
> Frau Amend begrüßte meinen geplanten Produkttest und versprach mir die georderten Hosen zuzusenden."
> ...


 
Servus,
wenn du das so siehst, nehme ich das so hin. Aber wie du sicherlich auch gelesen hast, ist das nur ein erster Eindruck von mir, der sich entweder bestätigt oder eben nicht. Das ich mir die Hosen erbettelt habe, mag ich zu bezweifeln, aber das ist eine Sache zwischen Engelbert Strauss und unserem Blog. Du als wahrscheinlich großer Redakteur einer wohl namenhaften Radzeitung kannst mir doch sicherlich ein paar Tipps geben, wie man so einen Testbericht gut schreibt. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Was machst du Trendbewusster hier eigentlich ? Heute morgen meintest du doch noch, dass wir unser Geld lieber in Hartz 4 Klamotten von Aldi investieren sollen. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## nadgrajin (21. März 2011)

Oetti aus M. schrieb:


> Servus,
> wenn du das so siehst, nehme ich das so hin. Aber wie du sicherlich auch gelesen hast, ist das nur ein erster Eindruck von mir, der sich entweder bestätigt oder eben nicht. Das ich mir die Hosen erbettelt habe, mag ich zu bezweifeln, aber das ist eine Sache zwischen Engelbert Strauss und unserem Blog. Du als wahrscheinlich großer Redakteur einer wohl namenhaften Radzeitung kannst mir doch sicherlich ein paar Tipps geben, wie man so einen Testbericht gut schreibt. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Was machst du Trendbewusster hier eigentlich ? Heute morgen meintest du doch noch, dass wir unser Geld lieber in Hartz 4 Klamotten von Aldi investieren sollen. Schönen Abend noch.



Nimm den neuen Troll doch nicht zu ernst. Er kann doch nichts für seine gestörte Persönlichkeit.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2011)

richtig, der spinnt im ganze forum rum. nur sinnlose postings und nur provokationen.


----------



## nadgrajin (21. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen welche sich schon eine Short geholt haben, wie sieht es mit der Feuchtigskeitsabfuhr aus, die Dinger haben ja auch Baumwolle drin und wie wir alle wissen speichert Baumwolle sehr gerne Feuchtigkeit. Wenn ich mir dagegen meine Fox vom letzten Jahr anschaue, da ist 0% Baumwolle enthalten und die ist extrem angenehm zu tragen. Wenn ich mir das Jahr davor mit meiner alten BW Hose anschaue da war es dann doch extrem unangenehm dank der Baumwolle.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> richtig, der spinnt im ganze forum rum. nur sinnlose postings und nur provokationen.


 
Ja, ich habt recht das ist der Typ nicht wert.


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. März 2011)

Hat von euch schon jemand die Funktionsunterwäsche von Engelbert Strauss getestet? Ist von der Firma "Head". Bilder & Beschreibung schaut gut aus - nur wie sieht die Praxis aus?


----------



## Tall1969 (21. März 2011)

Jo, die Winterunterwäsche (Hose und Langarmshirt)

Ist m.E. den Preis net wert....


----------



## arne1101 (23. März 2011)

So,

hab die Short Motion Summer mal ausgeritten (mit ner gepolsterten Radunterhose drunter). 

Material wirkt sehr robust. Hose sitzt gut und der Flexbund ist angenehm, gerade auf dem Rad. Die vielen Außentaschen sind geschmackssache ... aber praktisch. In die Handytasche passt auch ein iPhone samt Lederhülle. Allerdings ist die Position nicht Ideal auf dem Rad (zu Tief am Bein). Die Reißverschlusstasche ist riesig, also hab ich Handy und Schlüssel da rein gepackt.

Kurzum, ich denke die Hose ist ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Flo-B (23. März 2011)

Ich benutze die E.S. Short Carat zum Downhill fahren und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Hose. Sieht gut aus, passt gut und hält was aus. Einmal hat es mich ordentlich abgelegt (s. blauer Fleck im Fotoalbum) die Hose hat nicht einen "Kratzer" davon getragen. 

Der Flex Bund ist wirklich sehr angenehm auf dem Bike, hab nur das Problem wenn sie nass und dadurch schwerer wird sie anfängt zu rutschen, man steht halt beim Downhill die meiste Zeit.  
Dannn sieht die Boxershorts drunter schon mal schnell aus als hätte man eingeschissen.  

Dennoch muss ich sagen, wirklich Top, mit der Hose kann man auch im Sommer durch die Stadt laufen, ich bin mir sicher das keinem auffallen würde das es eine Arbeitshose ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (28. März 2011)

Heute kam mein Paket von Engelbert & Strauss an. Bestellt hatte ich die Bundhose e.s. prestige in Größe 48 (bin 1,77m und trage normalerweise Jeans Größe 31/32) und die Montage - Handschuhe Ice in Größe 8. Beides passt Prima.
Zur Bestellung gab es noch einen Notizblock und eine Art Dokumentenmappe gratis dazu. Fand ich ganz nett


----------



## tobias-fire (28. März 2011)

Ich besitze auch die schwarze prestige. Habe sie seit ca. 4 Jahren und ziehe sie für alles mögliche an. Sie sieht noch aus wie neu. Fahre aber nur kurze Strecken mit der auf dem Fahrrad und dafür ist sie sehr bequem. Habe auch die ICE Handschuhe, die sind von der Qualität wirklich super (für den Preis unschlagbar). Aber bin mit denen noch nicht auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## twelvepack (28. März 2011)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Jo, die Winterunterwäsche (Hose und Langarmshirt)
> 
> Ist m.E. den Preis net wert....



Kann ich bestätigen - ich habe das Langarmshirt in XXL - fällt etwas klein aus. Das Motorradunterhemd, dass ich neulich bei Lidl gekauft habe ist angenehmer vom Stoff, passt mir besser und ist wärmer bei gefühlt gleicher Feuchtigkeitsableitung. 
Das ist allerdings keine Langzeitaussage - beide Teile habe ich erst seit ein paar Tagen.


----------



## brmpfl (28. März 2011)

Moin,

ich habe mir eine e.s. prestige bestellt und finde die zum biken absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## Oetti aus M. (4. April 2011)

Jetzt nach ca 100 Kilometer merke ich langsam, dass die Hose im Schritt aneinander scheuert ud Material abgetragen wird.


----------



## Playmo-Bill (4. April 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir eine e.s. prestige bestellt und finde die zum biken absolut ungeeignet.



Und warum?


----------



## brmpfl (4. April 2011)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Und warum?



- Passform für mich ungenügend (gekauft nach Maßtabelle),
- Zu schwer.


----------



## ZJGuy (29. April 2011)

Die lange e.s. prestige habe ich als Winterhose, für normale Arbeiten ausser Haus als auch zum Biken. Schön warm, und für den Winter ausreichend.

Fürs Frühjahr habe ich mir mal die e.s. prestige und die e.s. active als "Piratenhose" bestellt. 

Fürs Frühjahr ist die Prestige viiiiel zu warm, und auch zu schwer. Die Active ist dagegen prima. Habe ich die letzten Wochen verstärkt benutzt, bei morgendlichen Temperaturen um die 6° C ist diese super zu tragen.

Das die Active jetzt scheuert kann ich nicht sagen. Erfahrung beruht auf morgens und abends jeweils 30km Fahrt.

Einen richtigen Regenguss hat die Active jetzt noch nicht abbekommen. Könnte mir hier vorstellen das diese dann nicht unbedingt zu den Schnelltrocknern gehört ... aber mal abwarten.

Daher: e.s. active - für den Preis ist die Leistung top.

Gruss


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. August 2011)

Mal an alle Engelbert Strauss Besitzer

Die Angebote überzeugen mich dort sehr.
Besonders als mir die e.s Regenjacke ins Blickfeld gefallen ist.
58 für eine 20.000mm Regenjacke ist schon ein Schnäppchen.

Es steht ja auch, das die Jacke angeblich Winddicht,Wasserdicht (das glaube ich einfach mal bei 20.000mm) und Atmungsaktiv sein soll.

Kann jemand die Angaben bezeugen bzw. ist die Atmungsaktiv, wer konnte sie bereits testen ? 

gruß superhero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## towatai (23. August 2011)

ich hab se und sie schlÃ¤gt meine 80â¬ Vaude (modell hab ich vergessen) um lÃ¤ngen. bin lange nicht so durchgeschwitzt wie in der vaude, regen hÃ¤lt se super ab (auch mit rucksack drauf) und die verarbeitung ist top! fÃ¼r mich seit langem die besten 58â¬ die ich fÃ¼r ne regenjacke ausgegeben habe.


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. August 2011)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Danke dafür 

Ist natürlich ne Überlegung wert, gleich 2 Stück zu bestellen^^.

Weil die Jacken die ich mir ausgeguckt hatte (eine von TNF und eine Vaude) haben doch meine Rahmen deutlich gesprengt bzw. sind mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## towatai (23. August 2011)

die jacken fallen übrigens recht groß aus. bin immer so n zwischen M und L Typ (1,84, 82kg) und die M ist mir schon fast zu groß!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Also ich hab mir gerade die e.s. Prestige Funktionshose und -jacke bestellt (und noch so diversen Kleinkram  ). War auch mit den Größentabellen nicht so einfach. Mal gucken, ob ich das richtige ausgewählt habe, ich werde berichten...


----------



## CrunchRyder (17. Oktober 2011)

@ Onkel Manuel: Berichte bitte mal wie sich die Klamotten auf dem Bike so machen. Natürlich erst, wenn Du auch gefahren bist  Zur Hose gibts ja doch schon einige positive Erfahrungen, aber nachdem ich die Hose hier hatte, bin ich immernoch skeptisch. Ich habe sie allerdings nur im Wohnzimmer angehabt. 

Für trockenes und kühleres Wetter hab ich die ES Prestige, die ich auch zum schrauben und basteln gern anziehe. Die war ihr Geld echt wert. Is aber eigentlich nix für dern Herbst, weil eben Baumwolle und somit nicht wasserfest.


----------



## Ghosters (18. Oktober 2011)

Morgen,

kann mal bitte einer sagen ob man lieber die e.s prestige Bund oder Funktionshose kaufen soll. Ich fahr nicht all zu weit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und arbeite dann in einer Halle, immer um die 20°C und da möchte ich gern die Hose zum auf arbeit fahren anziehen sowie zum arbeiten, habe nur Angst das die dann evtl zu warm werden könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe die Bundhose es prestige und hatte sie bisher nur 1x bei etwa 12-15 Grad Aussentemperatur an (ca 20 km Runde). Da war sie mir doch noch deutlich zu warm.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Prestige ist eher etwas ab <10Grad. Blöd ist dass die Hose an den Beinen relativ weit ausfällt und gerne mal ins Kettenblatt hängt. Mit irgendeinem Klettband das man sich um den rechten Fuß hängt müsste das aber machbar sein. 
Ob die damit auf Arbeit zu warm wird kann dir niemand sagen. Kommt eben drauf an wie anstrengend dein Job ist.


----------



## Ghosters (18. Oktober 2011)

Na wenn ihr schreibt das die erst am <10°C ist dann wird das für mich auf arbeit wahrscheinlich nichts sein, muss immer mal zwischen paar Maschinene arbeiten die Plasteteile spritzen und dort ist es immer recht angenehm  sag ich mal. Dann wahrscheinlich doch eher die active oder ist die zum Radfahren bei kaltem Wetter wieder zu dünn, weil sonst hole ich mir einfach 2 Hosen.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie lang musst du denn auf Arbeit fahren? Bei -10°C war die Prestige trotz Skiunterwäsche dann wieder zu kalt .. Fahrradfahren im Winter ist ein echtes Problem. Ich hab da bisher keine optimale Lösung gefunden. Müsste wohl mal in eine teure Jacke investieren.


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Oktober 2011)

Dann gebe ich mal meinen Senf zu der es Regenjacke dazu.

Ein paar Posts weiter oben hatte ich schon mal nachgefragt ob die Jacke was taugt. Habe zu geschlagen. Bei dem Preis war das nicht schwer.

Wo bin ich damit gefahren ? Am Wochenende im Harz. Sehr matschig und naß. Hätte ich die Jacke in S bestellt, wäre mein Pullover bzw. mein Fleece was ich drunter hatte eingesaut. Mit 1,70m und Größe M hat das aber wunderbar gepasst.

Das es leider nicht geregnet hat, konnte ich die 20.000mm Wassersäule nicht wirklich testen  Was ich aber sagen kann, die Jacke ist winddicht und durch den hohen Kragen ist auch ein Schutz am Hals gegeben. Die Kapuze ist top. Atmungsaktiv ist die Jacke auch. Hatte ein Under Armour Shirt, ein Thermoshirt + ein Pullover und die Jacke an. Geschwitzt habe ich nach knapp 4 1/2 Std. nicht.

Die Jacke kann ich nach dem Wochenende als Herbst Jacke, kombiniert mit Pullover oder Fleece immer wieder empfehlen.

gruß superhero


----------



## xyzHero (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon mal Jemand diese Tegera 56 Handschuhe ausprobiert?

Von den Normen her müsste Sie super warm halten und sie sind wasserabweisend. Aber da ich sie noch nicht im Laden gesehen habe konnte ich sie noch nicht anprobieren und testen wie viel Gefühl man noch hat.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## norman68 (18. Oktober 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...Hatte ein Under Armour Shirt, ein Thermoshirt + ein Pullover und die Jacke an. Geschwitzt habe ich nach knapp 4 1/2 Std. nicht.
> 
> ...



Was ziehst du denn an wenn es mal Kalt ist? So viel an Klamotten hatte ich nicht mal bei -10° an wenn ich 3 Stunden auf Tour bin.


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Oktober 2011)

@norman68:

Naja im letzten Jahr bin ich nur bis zum Einbruch des ersten Schnees gefahren. Danach war Pause. Dieses Jahr will ich aber etwas länger fahren.

Damals bin ich in Windbreaker - Pullover - und normalem Shirt gefahren. Dazu ne lange Maloja Hose + Bike Short drüber.

Da es fast nur Baumwolle war, habe ich natürlich schnell gefroren.
Momentan bringe ich 1,70m und knapp über 60kg daher. Dementsprechend friere ich etwas schneller. Aber wie gesagt: Ich habe unter der Kombi aus meinem letzten Posts nicht geschwitzt. Eventuelle tausche ich die Regenjacke gegen eine etwas wärmere Jacke.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (18. Oktober 2011)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hat schon mal Jemand diese Tegera 56 Handschuhe ausprobiert?
> 
> Von den Normen her müsste Sie super warm halten und sie sind wasserabweisend. Aber da ich sie noch nicht im Laden gesehen habe konnte ich sie noch nicht anprobieren und testen wie viel Gefühl man noch hat.
> 
> Gruß Kevin


 
Hast du dir mal das Foto angesehen du Kevin?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Oktober 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> @ Onkel Manuel: Berichte bitte mal wie sich die Klamotten auf dem Bike so machen. Natürlich erst, wenn Du auch gefahren bist  Zur Hose gibts ja doch schon einige positive Erfahrungen, aber nachdem ich die Hose hier hatte, bin ich immernoch skeptisch. Ich habe sie allerdings nur im Wohnzimmer angehabt.



Exakt meine Gedanken! Ich hab auch gelesen, bis mir der Kopf geraucht hat - und dann hab ich sie mir einfach bestellt...  

Allerdings warne ich schonmal vor: Ich hab mir die Latzhose in der untersetzten Größe 27 geholt - ich mag halt nicht so gerne am Rücken frieren... 

Ansonsten ist mir das Gefühl beim Pedalieren sowieso wichtig, für die 8km brauch ich im Winter ja knapp 30 Minuten. Besonders im Kniebereich muss ich da mal schauen und auf das Faltverhalten des Stoffes. Mal gucken. Aber wenigstens einen Zugbund oder Klettverschluss hätten sie mal am Hosenbeinende integrieren können. Was solls, ich hab eh schon zwei Reflektorklettbänder parat liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (18. Oktober 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal das Foto angesehen du Kevin?



 Sicher, sie sehen sagen wir mal "sehr robust" aus.
Aber vielleicht täuscht das ja. Wenn es wirklcih Bauarbeiter-Handschuhe sind, bringt es natürlich nichts.
Daher auch die Frage. Die Farbe ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.

Mein Problem ist, ich habe immer kalte Finger und ich kenne noch keinen Handschuh, der meine Finger wirklich warm hält.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Ghosters (19. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie lang musst du denn auf Arbeit fahren? Bei -10°C war die Prestige trotz Skiunterwäsche dann wieder zu kalt .. Fahrradfahren im Winter ist ein echtes Problem. Ich hab da bisher keine optimale Lösung gefunden. Müsste wohl mal in eine teure Jacke investieren.


 
Ich fahre nicht sehr weit, sind nur 3km.


----------



## Kato (19. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Fahrradfahren im Winter ist ein echtes Problem. Ich hab da bisher keine optimale Lösung gefunden.


Das ist sowieso ein Problem!
Wenn du mit dem Bike in die Arbeit fährst und dann fast den ganzen Tag im Freien arbeitest kann man sich ganz anders anziehen als wenn man dann im Büro hockt!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Oktober 2011)

Also bei 3km bräuchte ich ja länger zum Anziehen, als was ich dann tatsächlich an Fahrzeit habe...   

Btw: e.s. ist recht flott! Ich hab gestern Nachmittag überwiesen, heute Mittag kam die Versandbestätigung und voraussichtlich morgen hab ich dann das Zeugs. Nur wird halt per GLS verschickt und nicht mit DHL - mal gucken, was des wird...


----------



## Tall1969 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab von e.S. seit ca einem Jahr im Einsatz:

- die lange Prestige
- die kurze Motion
- die Winterhose Motion
- die Piratenhose

Allen gemein ist

a) robust
b) etwas schwer - vielen wahrscheinlich zu schwer
c) in keinster Weise wasserabweisend - bis auf die Winterhose vielleicht

Wie schon geschrieben, sind die langen Hosen etwas für den <10 Grad Bereich, die Winterhose ist auch bei -10 Grad noch waermend.

Für den Preis bereue ich nichts und die Hosen kann man ja zum Handwerken, wandern etc anziehen. 

Einzig die kurze Hose macht zicken - das schwarz verliert Farbe in Richtung braun...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, mein Zeugs von e.s. ist heute angekommen!  
Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549743


----------



## Harty (22. November 2011)

Ich möchte mir auch eine lange ES Hose als Arbeitshose bestellen, weiß aber nicht so genau welches Modell das richtige für mich ist. Die Hose soll als Überziehhose zum Biken und als Arbeitshose auch im Sommer herhalten.
Welches Model ist das flexibelste und nicht zu warm? Ich habe es nicht so gerne wenn eine Hose steif ist und einen behindert, das stört mich an der Schnittschutzhose schon so.
Active, Motion oder doch Prestige?

Wie fallen die Hosen aus? Ich trage eigentlich 33/36, aber so was exotisch ist wohl nicht vorgesehen. Ich tediere daher ein wenig zu 98, damit es nicht zu sehr Hochwasser wird.


----------



## steffikall (26. Januar 2012)

hey ich wollte für meine mtb crew und mich "teamshirts" bedrucken lassen.
hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit http://www.santafetex.com gesammelt? das sollte schon hochwertig ausschauen.. lg


----------



## mike35 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

denke, dass die Hosen von udobaer (www.udobaer.at/Hosen/) auch gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

